# Removal of gauge cluster



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

Anybody know how to remove this. I need to replace a bulb i believe in the gauge cluster. But wanted to check to see how it comes out first. Seem like possably the entire dash might have to come out being it seems receased from looking at it. By the way it is a 2001 a6 avant 2.8 automatic.


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Fairly simple. Remove the trim piece on the top of the steering column (upside down-U) by simply pulling it straight back. Behind that trim piece on the lower edge of the cluster are two philips-head screws. You need to lower the steering column and use a long #2 philips-head screwdriver to get enough torque to break the threadlock that is on those screws. If you try an short screwdriver, or a power screwdriver, you will strip the screws, which will require you then to drill out the screws and re-tap the threads. Just make sure you use a screwdriver with a clean head, #2, and good solid grip. 

Once the screws are out, cover the top of the steering column with tape to protect it from the sharp edges of the cluster. There are three connectors on the back that have to be removed, and there is not a lot of space for hands. Pull the cluster straight out (you can pull on the two pins for the trip odometer and time/date adjust or push from behind if you remove the lower dash panel) and then pull the left side out while pushing the right side in so you can reach the first connector. Remove that one, and you'll be able to reach in further to get the other two. 

More pics here, (part of a much larger project, but good pics for reference): 
See page 20 of 58 in this pdf: http://www.nsxjr.com/ted/TED_RNS_E.pdf 
Lower dash panel removal on page 18 of same link. 

Good luck!


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

BostonDriver said:


> use a long #2 philips-head screwdriver to get enough torque to break the threadlock that is on those screws.


BostonDriver is spot on. I also sprayed the screws with canned air held upside-down to "shrink" them a bit. Has helped me with other bolts/screws by contracting them a bit to help break the bond a bit before having at them with the screwdriver.


----------

